# На протяжении полугода беспокоит боль слева в пояснице, отдающая в ягодицу, ногу, низ живота слева



## Zлата R (15 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте. На протяжении полугода беспокоит боль слева в пояснице, отдающая в ягодицу, ногу, низ живота слева. 

Назначили КТ: на уровне L1-L5 протрузий, грыжевых выпячиваний, пробласов диска не выявлено. Отмечается краевое обызвествление дисков L1-2 L5-S1. Отверстия не сужены, компрессии конского хвоста и корешков не выявлено. Деформация дурального мешка не отмечается. Ширина костного канала в пределах нормы. Высота дисков монотонно снижена. Умеренно выражен субхондральный склероз. Отмечаются костные фрагменты по передней поверхности L3 bL5 позвонком - неслившиеся апофизы. Мелкие краевые остеофиты, передние на уровне L1-5/
Заключение: межпозвонковый остеохондроз 1-2 ст.

Рентген поясничного отдела позвоночника: признаки остеохондроза 1-2 ст. с преимущественным поражение L3-L5-S1, Физлордоз выпрямлен. Левосторонний сколиоз грудного отдела позвоночника.

Подскажите , необходимо делать МРТ при таких заключениях и может ли так долго при лечении болеть спина. Узи брюшной полости, гинеколога прошла. Всё в норме, а левый бок болит , боль постоянная, умеренная со стороны спины и бока. МРТ за 250 км, стоит ли ехать ? на платный приём?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Фев 2019)

У невролога были? Какой диагноз установлен и какое лечение назначено?


----------



## Zлата R (15 Фев 2019)

Остеохондроз. Назначила нейробекс и аркоксия.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Фев 2019)

С учетом представленной информации могу лишь посоветовать пройти курс НПВС с миорелаксантами, массаж, ЛФК. Физиотерапия (Амплипульс, ДДТ) Но конкретное лечение назначит Ваш врач.


----------



## Zлата R (3 Мар 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, здравствуйте. Все же сделала мрт.
К участковому неврологу талон через терапевта только. Это мин неделя. Ниже заключение.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Мар 2019)

Можете подождать неделю бесплатной консультации. Можете раньше пройти платную.


----------



## Zлата R (4 Мар 2019)

По заключению ничего плохого нет?


----------



## Zлата R (8 Мар 2019)

Сходила на прием к неврологу. Написала диагноз кокартроз. Отправила к ортопеду. Так мне скованность рук и ног проверяла, что я сейчас не могу пошевелиться.для облегчения боли назначила аркоксиа, которая мне вообще не помогает и уколы мукосат.


----------



## 32Ольга (8 Мар 2019)

@Zлата R, мне кстати аркоксия тоже не помогала, попробуйте нимессил или мелоксикам


----------



## Zлата R (13 Мар 2019)

От аркоксия только копчик прошёл. Но заболела лопатка и рука левая. Нимесил в порошке сама себе назначила. Не знаю, как снять боль?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2019)

А в анализах, что?
Соэ, срб?

Носки сами надеваете?


----------



## Zлата R (13 Мар 2019)

Срб по анализу отрицательный. Соэ 2
Скованности нет, просто тупая постоянная боль


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2019)

Спать на этом боку больно в бедре.

На остатки межпозпозвонковых отверстий 3-4 мм, при размере нерва 3-4 мм.


----------



## Zлата R (13 Мар 2019)

Да, спать на левой стороне больно. Отправили к ортопеду. Идти к нему или к другому неврологу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2019)

Больше болит при ходьбе по лестнице вверх или вниз?
Почитайте про трохантерит.


----------



## tatio (14 Мар 2019)

У меня тоже самое , боли слева в боку на уровне талии , протрузии l5, s1, ни чего не помогает , только намесил !


----------



## Pavelman (21 Мар 2019)

Zлата R написал(а):


> Да, спать на левой стороне больно. Отправили к ортопеду. Идти к нему или к другому неврологу?


Работа у вас сидячая?


----------



## Zлата R (26 Мар 2019)

В основном работа сидячая была, офисная.  Сейчас больше стою ,  хожу, на телефонные звонки отвечаю стоя чаще, даже совещания теперь почти сидя не провожу. Болит копчик, поясница слева ноет постоянно,  но резкие боли ушли. Невролог предложила почитать о болезни Бехтерева . Я не читала.


----------



## Pavelman (26 Мар 2019)

@Zлата R, Вам надо сдать анализы что бы исключить что то серьезное.Это ревматоидный фактор и ещё каких то 2 или 3.Сейчас не помню. Врач должен знать. Кроме СОЭ и СРБ.


----------

